# Options for a holster for a P220 with rail?



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

Howdy all,
Does anyone have any recomendations for a well made holster for the Sig P220?
I dont intend to conceal carry, I'm looking for something comfortable, leather,outside the pants.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out a *UBG Regulator* if you like a canted holster. I had a *5 Shot Belt Scabbard for my 220R* that was pretty darn nice as well.


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, I checked out the regulator, it looks like it would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Get Custom at the same or lest pricing. Talk with Randy.He is the only one I use..Great work.:smt1099
Bulldog Custom Gun Leather - Home

And what VAMarine put up has good pricing to. :smt023


----------



## Micro (Jan 1, 2011)

Galco FLETCH


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

Check Tucker Gunleather Rob does good work and a great guy to work with. I have the HF2 for my P229 and it's a great holster. There is a wait but it's worth it.


----------

